# Ducks for Training - for Sale



## GON4ELK (Jul 30, 2009)

I have 30 or so Mallards for training. They can fly.

Steve 435-452-1957 call or text. I'm in Cache Valley


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Is that even legal?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## GON4ELK (Jul 30, 2009)

Is what legal? Selling ducks? Sure it is. Do some research.


----------

